# Brisket smoked with White Oak?



## corrib (Jun 4, 2009)

Just ordered a brisket for the weekend and had planned on smoking with hickory chucks.  Of course, my local supplier is out.   

I do have a good supply of very dry white oak firewood and a bandsaw. 

Will white oak work to do a brisket or should I go with hickory chips?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkmeat (Jun 4, 2009)

I use mainly white oak. It is a bit milder than Hickory. Works great for everything I've ever done. Pork, Beef, Poultry.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 4, 2009)

Should be perfectly delicious smoking with oak.
Might darken a bit more than with hickory but it will be goooooood.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 4, 2009)

Oak is great to cook with.


----------



## alx (Jun 4, 2009)

I have alot of whiteoak around garden and use more with fish and poultry ,but never had problem on pork or brisket.I use red oak and cherry alot as i have endless supply and it gives a more mahogany color then whiteoak and cherry from my experiences on pork-personal preference.

Whiteoak is good on brisket.


----------



## corrib (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. 

Just picked up a 6.5 pound brisket and will be spending some quality time with my bandsaw tomorrow night. 

I'm thinking I'll cut 2" chunks. Sound about right?

Will post some pics when the brisket is finished.


----------



## rivet (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a plan! good luck on yoursmoke and don't forget the pics!


----------



## dasmoker (Jun 5, 2009)

No, leave the meat whole and don't use the bandsaw on it.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 6, 2009)

Oak is great - nice and mild. Have fun.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 6, 2009)

seriously!!!  OAK, red or white is a good smoking wood??

I mean I thought it was strictly restricted to hickory or other woods totally besides anything oak...GEZZZ..I can get a hold of OAK out the ying-yang to last me years...my buddie's property got struck with 100mph straight winds and downed over 200 trees, probably 75% OAK!! I'm getting in on this one!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 6, 2009)

as a general rule, if the tree produces something that you would eat (Acorns any one?) it will make a fine smoking wood.  Oak is great as a heat source and smoking wood.  You just made a giant score!


----------



## bradentonbuc (Jun 6, 2009)

Any idea how long I should budget for a small, flat cut 3 lb brisket in a gas smoker?  I plan to keep it around 220 and use oak and apple woods.  Any feedback?


----------

